# Breeding w Phrag. anguloi



## eteson (Oct 3, 2014)

I would like to know your opinion about which anguloi crosses would be interesting for you.

I love whites so my first options would be

X boissierianum
X pearcei
X longifolium fma alba

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 3, 2014)

I agree with the above crosses!

I would also do:
x besseae flavum
x wallisii (=warscewiczianum)
x Hanne Popow flavum

and just for the heck of it: x kovachii

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2014)

Simple: x schlimii
Complex: x St. Rich, x Ice Princess/Future Impact, x Calurum


----------



## eggshells (Oct 3, 2014)

All nice crosses.. Maybe with andrettae and fischerii. But dont forget the most important cross.. x self or x sib.


----------



## eteson (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks!
I am going to try the primary crosses first because i do not have st rich and the other "white" complex hybrids. Oviously the x sib. was the first option... what about x manzurii fma albiflorum?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2014)

eteson said:


> Thanks!
> I am going to try the primary crosses first because i do not have st rich and the other "white" complex hybrids. Oviously the x sib. was the first option... what about x manzurii fma albiflorum?


Yes!

And pearcei for sure!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 4, 2014)

Exciting times! They all sound great.
I bought my first phrags the other day (very worrying! I am obsessed with paphs and am scared to get on the very slippery slope that is phrag growing. I am rapidly running out of space)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2014)

eteson said:


> Thanks!
> I am going to try the primary crosses first because i do not have st rich and the other "white" complex hybrids. d



send me your address again. 



Trithor said:


> Exciting times! I am rapidly running out of space)



You know the answer to this already!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 4, 2014)

NYEric said:


> You know the answer to this already!



I have seen picture of your apartment! Living in a terrarium comes to mind!:rollhappy:


----------



## eteson (Oct 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> send me your address again.



Eric, Can you sell me a division of white complex? I would be happy to buy it if is not 3N.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2014)

I will try get you one asap.


----------

